# Help needed setting up VivExotic viv



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, so I'm ok following instructions with building stuff, but the rest i'm completely rubbish with, so if someone could please answer the following questions?

1. I have all connections on the viv facing inwards except on the back, is this right?

2. The sealant I know needs to be waterproof, anything else I need to make sure of?

3. Do I also use sealant around the top? I know this may sound stupid but what if I need to take the lid off to mess with the bulb, or would this never be the case?

4. My viv has no light fittings, how the hell do I fix a bulb in?????

In advance, I apologise for my dumbness and thank you for any replies.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

1 - never build one but more than likely, does it look like it should?
2 - aquarium sealant as it has no toxins and isn't harmful
3 - you seal all edges if it's going to be humid but you don't need to take the lid off to mess with the lights... that's why they have doors.
4 - you get a light fitting and fit it
5 - yes, you should have got a man to do it.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Meko said:


> 1 - never build one but more than likely, does it look like it should?
> 2 - aquarium sealant as it has no toxins and isn't harmful
> 3 - you seal all edges if it's going to be humid but you don't need to take the lid off to mess with the lights... that's why they have doors.
> 4 - you get a light fitting and fit it
> 5 - yes, you should have got a man to do it.


Haha thanks Meko, and yes I probably should have got a man to do it!

It looks good so I just need aquarium sealant and a light fitting. Are light fittings straight forward, as you can see it might not be best to leave me to my own devices in this.....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you can wire a plug then it's very easy! 


for the sealant you want something like this 2 x Professional Aquarium Silicone Sealant Fish tank on eBay (end time 17-Sep-10 20:43:42 BST)


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah I can wire a plug, i'm more confused about attaching the fitting to the roof of the viv :hmm:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

Don't seal/fit the top untill you have put all your cables through the 2 notches in the top of the back panel, lights/stat probe etc.

Jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Yeah I can wire a plug, i'm more confused about attaching the fitting to the roof of the viv :hmm:


 
you use them screwy thingymebobs and the screwing stick.


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

put a hook in the cieling for a heat bulb, and if a uv bulb is required just drop it down. vivexotics have 2 semi-circle cut outs at the top of the back wall for the bulb's wires to go through, so make sure you put the bulbs in before sealing or screwing down the roof.:2thumb:


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the viv for? If it doesn't need high humidity I don't bother sealing the top just incase you need to take it off.

Light fitting wise, with a hanging one just use a screw in hook to hang it from, then pinch the hook with pliers to 
make sure the occupant can't unhook it. 

Otherwise, just drill pilot holes and screw a bulb holder onto the top, ceramic if it's a heat bulb.
I just built a 6x2 viv exotic modular so will help as best I can!


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think maybe i'll understand a bit better when i've actually got the light fitting and can see it, as all this is going way over my head lol


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

all the fittings go inside apart from the back
you need to use silicone to seal it no matter what goes in it
otherwise you void the guarantee, tells you this on one of the bits of
paper when you buy it. also says something about filing in some details
and you get 2 years guarantee

hope this helps

daz


----------



## rhona85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't seal/fit the top untill you have put all your cables through the 2 notches in the top of the back panel, lights/stat probe etc.
> 
> Jay


Hahaha that is a very good point. I forgot to do that so had to try prise the top of the viv off lol


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

rhona85 said:


> Hahaha that is a very good point. I forgot to do that so had to try prise the top of the viv off lol


We've all been there my friend :banghead:

Jay


----------

